# Newbies waiting for ICSI



## Barneybandit (Jun 1, 2011)

Hey, we are new to the forum.

We decided it was time to start talking to others in the same situation and look for some support.

We were told today that ICSI is recommended due to DH extremely low count. We dont really know what to feel right now. 

They didn't tell us why it was so low or how long we will have to wait for ICSI, it was only over the phone. We have an appointment with the specialist for a review in 4 weeks so i guess we can ask more then. Unfortunately I also have lean pcos (but I ovulate on my own 32-40 day cycles) so I am worried this will make the ICSI less successful. I have been put on metformin but the ovulation pain i got was so bad I have now gone back on the pill for a break.

I was just wondering if anyone else is in the same position or been through the same thing. How long does the ICSI procedure take to get started? What tests will we have to have first? We will be going with NHS so I am expected a bit of a waiting list  trouble is I am very impatient! 

Be good to meet people going through the same thing so we can support each other.

Clare and Tom


----------



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Clare and Tom!

Welcome to FF  

My fiancee and I are just starting our ICSI journey - feel free to read my ICSI diary by clicking on the link in signature, I hope you will this useful.

My fiancee & I have had all of our tests done on the nhs but are now self funding with a private clinic in South Wales, which is so much quicker than the NHS, it feels like we are actually getting somewhere now.

This is a great place to meet people and is full of useful information. Have you had any tests done? 

Tests I've had done:

Blood tests - HEP B, C, HIV, AMH
Internal Ultrasound Scan
HSG Scan - Internal scan where a dye is injected so check tubes are not blocked and that the liquid spills freely into the uterus

Fiancee:

Semen Analysis
Blood tests - HEP B, C and HIV
Prostate exam  

Wishing you all the best xxx


----------



## pinkcat (Dec 3, 2008)

Welcome to FF, Clare and Tom! This is a great website for support, information, laughter and friendship. It helped me a great deal throughout my treatment. Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help.

Here are some links I think you may find helpful

Fertility Information Guides 
click here

ICSI
click here

ICSI- Questions for your first cycle
click here

Male Factors
click here

PCOS
click here

You may want to start a diary of your fertility journey 
click here

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi". 
click here

The What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) thread will give you some info on how to navigate the site 
click here

If you look on the main forum index you will find location boards. You can find others in your area, and even people going to the same clinic who will provide invaluable advice - and may be able to give you an idea of waiting times in your area.

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support and information.

Pinkcat


----------



## Barneybandit (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks for your replies and advice!

I think we will start a diary once we get started with treatment etc.

Emnige sounds like things are progressing quickly for you. I will keep an eye on your diary! Sounds like there are lots of tests involved before things get started.

So far the tests we have had are:

Lap and dye (had this last year due to painful ovulation, they suspected endo. tubes clear found minimal endo which he removed)
internal ultrasound last month - PCOS (apparently this is what is causing the pain)
day 3 and day 21 blood test - all fine
rubella status - immune

DH
2 sperm analysis - both extremely low count and low motility

Just have to wait for our review in 4 weeks and go from there. Unfortunately we can't afford to fund ourselves right now so will have to take the slower route! Hopefully the waiting list isn't too long. trying to keep positive


----------



## faith_2011 (May 16, 2011)

hiya just to let you know the waiting time in wales for icsi is approx 12 months i was referred last year in september and i have my treatment plan next month so should get a start date then


----------



## agila (Apr 1, 2011)

hi Clare
I'm also new to FF and also to this rather not pleansant subject... 
JGood you've registered here, you are not alone and not the only one going thru this, and I'm sure here you will find a lot of support and answers for your questions! I only joined not long ago but been checking posts, links etc everyt time I get a chance. It does help.
I'm very impatient person. My husband and I were trying for long time, it seems a lot more years have gone by than actually did.... Since first consultation - around end of last year, things started speeding up, we had lots and lots of referrals and check ups done. Eventually we found out the reason was my DH has CF gene which caused it. I'm OK so best option was to go for sperm retrieval and then icsi.
We decided to pay ourselves for sperm retrieval, just in case you're wondering, in Manchester it was just over £2k. We had a date within 3 weeks, so very quickly (when you pay!!!) We were told on nhs it could be around 18months waiting list... I couldn't do it any longer, my life, my health, our relationship, all that was affected by problems conceiving. It got to the point when I had to put a brave face on when seeing friends and relatives babies, and then stupid questions from people - so are we going to see you pushing a pram any soon?!?!?
I just couldn't handle it any longer.
So we been to Manchester clinic, had pesa done, sperm retrieved and ok. I had my Zoladex injection Sat 28th May, 16th June going for scan and will be showed how to do menopur daily injections myself.. then towards end of the month, if all goes as planned, i will have egg collection. Booked holidays way before all this started happening and going away tomorrow!!! You will not believe how much I need this trip, I'm on the go non stop, if not working, will be in my home office doing all sorts, constantly thinking and worrying about everything and everyone, I never been able to relax, I'm just not that kind of a person... Different climate will do me good I hope!  
I know you have a lot to go thru but your doctor or consultant will explain everything, I'm sure, or just ask any question on FF if you would like to speak to someone who understands...

Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Barneybandit (Jun 1, 2011)

Wow good luck with your treatment! I am sure the holiday is the best thing for right now you so you will be all relaxed ready for ICSI. Please let me know how you get on and I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you!

I know what you mean about others around you having children everywhere. It seems all my friends and family are popping them out like peas at the moment. I don't know anyone in my circle of friends who has been through or is going through anything like this. I see pregnant women everywhere which is a constant reminder to our problems. I have been told the waiting list for a consultation in Birmingham on nhs is around 4 mths which isnt too bad. I don't think i could wait any longer than that! I just feel like my life is on hold while we are trying to sort this out. trying to keep myself busy to take my mind off it. We are renovating our house so concentrating on that at the moment.

Good luck with your treatment I have my fingers crossed for you! xxx


----------



## agila (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi Clare and everybody else
Just logged in today after long time so just saw your reply. Many thanks  We gonna need it badly.
How are you?? Do you have any news on dates, your treatment etc?

Well, this morning had my day 8 scan which was not good. Been on menopur over week now, 150iu dosage, but not working as it should... So have to double it and have another scan on Monday. If still no good, have to abandon this cycle. It's awful feeling not knowing. I know worse things happen but still, I'm very upset. One minute I want to speak to somebody, then next, out of sudden want to be left alone. I've been trying to cope with all what's going on but feel weaker and weaker now. Just can't help it.


take care


----------



## Barneybandit (Jun 1, 2011)

Hey!

I'm really sorry to hear the menopur is not working as well as it should be, but fingers crossed that the increase in dosage will kick start things a bit. let me know how you get on on Monday after your scan. I hope it will be good news. When will you start the next cycle if this one cant carry on? I havent got to the drugs part yet so i'm not really sure how things work. How do they drugs make you feel? Try not to feel too upset, you need to be strong! (easier said than done I know!)

I have been feeling pretty terrible this week - a work collegue and friend of mine told me she was pregnant 2 weeks ago (she was only 10 weeks when she told me). She then told me how she hadnt been trying and was on the pill (she is 41 and only been with her guy for about 6 months so wasnt really expecting it). She was really negative about the whole thing and wasnt sure in the beginning whether to keep it or not. I got so upset and frustrated about the whole thing and thought it was so unfair that someone who wasnt even trying or wanted a baby should so easily become pregnant. I also work really closely with her and really didnt want to have to hear about baby stuff and see a pregnant person (totally rediculous i know!). Then last week she had to go home from work because she started bleeding. they sent her for a scan and told her they couldnt see the baby and suspected an ectopic pregnancy. She said she would let me know but I havent heard from her since then. I feel so terrible for getting cross with her and thinking she didnt deserve it. This infertility situation really brings out the worst in me! I hope she is ok.

We have an appointment on Wednesday with our consultant so we have been writing down lots of questions for him, we will find out which clinic we will be referred to for ICSI. I have been counting down the days until this appointment - Lets hope its useful!

How was your holiday? I hope you managed to relax a bit.

Good luck for Monday!


----------



## agila (Apr 1, 2011)

Clare - let's hope it does work and my follies grow big time!!!! 
It's just been hard on Friday when got back to work (DH family business) didn't want to speak to his mum much about it but hd actually explained it all and buckets of tears just came out straight away! I know some people will think I'm exaggerating but it to me it feels like I'm failing... Like it's something I'm doing wrong, and don;t know what it is and can't help but cry. Also don't feel like going out to any events we've been invited, just feel can't put a smiley/brave face on if I really don't feel like it. My DH brother just had his second baby few weeks ago and everybody  is talking about it - which normally is fine and you would - and don't want to sound like a bad person but you feel like shouting 'how long can you talk about dirty nappies and who did bigger poo'!! And hello, I'm still here, the one who is having problems.. Sounds awful I know, that's why I thought it will be better for me and others if I don't mix with families with small babies for now.. We visited friends about 4 weeks ago who had a baby girl and because they know about our problems it got to the point when even they felt awkward. It's hard. There's plenty of people around me having kids so easily, or I heard not long ago - just like you Clare, 'God, another one, I never planned it, don't want it' .. What can you say?
Getting pretty angry and upset now so will stop writing about it.
Hope your collegue is fine, even if she hadnt planned it, it must be devastating to lose a baby.. Don't feel bad, amount of times I felt like that, and sure many other FF had same thoughts in their heads. It's just hard to listen to all these stories while you the one who would love to have one but it's not that easy.


----------



## agila (Apr 1, 2011)

sorry didn't mean to send that post yet!

Let me know how you got on on Wed, what area you in?

Oh, and since I had started injections thursday last week, it has been ok, odd teary moment or just tired, recently very thirsty and getting hot flushes especially at night which is annoying as can't get back to sleep very quick. So probably only getting around 4-5 hrs of sleep every night... And I love my sleep!!! 

I think this is pretty normal, no pain as much so can;t complain. 

Have a good weekend and will keep you updated tomorrow when hopefuuly know bit more


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

​
*
If you havent noticed already we have a live chat room where you can meet other members, take part in themed chat events and gain a wealth of information from people who are or have been dealing with infertilty.

Wednesday nights at 8pm you are very welcome to join us in our new members chat where we can introduce you to other members, show you around the chat room and help with any queries you may have both in the chat room and on the boards.

We have an excellent team of Chat Hosts who are only too happy to help you in the chat room - so if you cant make Wednesdays why not just pop in any night and say hello!

Please take a look at the calander and of course our Chat Zone: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=453.0

or if you would like any further information - please drop me a pm









We look forward to chatting!*​


----------



## Purple Star (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi Clare and Tom!

Your situation sounds very similar to mine. I have PCOS and my husband has a very low sperm count. We are starting our first cycle of IVF with ICSI in September.

My DH had some tests to try and determine the cause of his low count (hormone analysis, testicular scan etc) and it was determined that he had a hormonal imbalance – we don’t know why and there is nothing he can do about it, so ICSI is our best chance. 

I have had blood tests, a pelvic scan, swabs etc, and was told it wasn’t worth trying to stimulate my ovulation due to the low count. We are now desperately waiting for September to come around so we can get started! 

I hope you don’t have to wait too long. We first met our consultant end of April, it then took about 5 weeks to get all the tests done and results back and now have our nurse appointment on the 1st September. (This was all private as our PCT does not fund any IVF ).

Good luck for your appointment   – let us know how it goes

xxx


----------



## Barneybandit (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

Well today we had our appointment with the consultant and it went well. We are very lucky and he says it shouldnt take long to get started. He is referring us to a clinic in birmingham (BMI the priory) which is a private hospital but they also have an nhs account - ithink this is a new thing which is why there is no waiting list. 

He has told us the reason for DH low count is because he had undescended testicles as a baby. luckily the sperm that are there are motile so they should be able to pick some good ones for ICSI. He says we should have an appointment in 4 weeks and will probably start treatment in September/October.

I have to have an AMH blood test soon but im on the pill at the moment so have to wait until my 7 day break. He says I may be at risk of OHSS because I have polycystic ovaries and am quite small so wants to make sure they get the drugs right. That is the one thing I am really scared of! I get really terrible ovulations pains anyway so I am worried the drugs are going to make it unbearable!

Agila I hope your scan went ok and your treatment is going well? It is good that you are not having too many side effects.

Hello purple star, maybe we will be starting treament at the same time? Where are you based? Thats really bad that the PCT doesnt fund for you. Keep in touch!


----------



## Purple Star (Jun 10, 2011)

Glad your appointment went well Barneybandit, and that you don't have to wait long. I too have been told I am at risk of OHSS and I get quite a lot of pain at certain times of the month, so like you am a bit nervous about that!

We live in York (who have withdrawn all funding for IVF) and am being treated in Leeds. I find it a bit frustrating that it totally depends on where you live, but that's the way it is!

Agila - I hope things are going well for you at the moment.

I hope everyone has a lovely weekend; I am off on a hen weekend, so hoping to forget about ttc/IVF for a while!

xx


----------



## agila (Apr 1, 2011)

Hello girls!!
Hope you're having a good weekend and *purple star * you're enjoying a hen weekend! Wherever you are hope weather is gorgeous! It's been great over here for a change, even managed to catch up with my gardening today! 
We are also being treated in Leeds, it's our first ICSI, hopefully on Wednesday next week. Going over on Monday afternoon to give ourselves enough time (we live in the IOM) and will be visiting friends and family on our way down there which will be nice little distraction... Please keep your fingers crossed for us! Last scan on Monday, and  follies are growing ok, on Friday they were around 13-16mm so happy with them so far. As my zoladex injection was on 28th may now I have also a buserelin injection for 4 nights along with usual menopur and also cream... So bit more stabbing for me, well my hubby does it as I can not possibly inject myself and we are using very handy 'gun'. I started feeling bit heavy, bloated, sore tummy but it's good as things are working and follies are growing!

*Barneybandit * - great consultation went good, and time will fly, you'll see, you will be in September soon having to do all these things I'm doing at the moment. I remember when we had our first consultation and after it felt like days were dragging on. But once it starts, that's it. *YOU * will be fine, and it's a natural thing to be worried, it's unknow teritory really so you don;t know what to expect.   

Fingers crossed for you both,
have a lovely weekend girls
x


----------



## nellie271212 (Jun 2, 2010)

Barneybandit said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have to have an AMH blood test soon but im on the pill at the moment... He says I may be at risk of OHSS because I have polycystic ovaries and am quite small so wants to make sure they get the drugs right. That is the one thing I am really scared of! I get really terrible ovulations pains anyway so I am worried the drugs are going to make it unbearable!


I wonder whether this applies to all PCOS women as I am 5ft 1" although I am not overweight, DH has low motility at 30% so wondering whether there is any chance of us conceiving a child or whether we should just start with adoption.


----------



## Purple Star (Jun 10, 2011)

Agila - I am sending you lots of luck for Wednesday, I hope it goes well.      Keep us informed! I had a lovely hen weekend thanks; the weather was beautiful. We spent most of Saturday at a spa which was so relaxing and then had a fantastic night out. It is the first time in ages I have managed not to think about IVF, which is just what I needed. 

BarneyBandit - how are you and your husband doing? 

nellie - personally I feel like I have to try (and pay!) anything to conceive a child. It would break my heart not to. My husband has a v low count and I have PCOS so feel like we have double the problems but I just pray it works. I don't know much about motility, but due to the low count we are having ICSI. What stage are you at in the process?

Hope everyone had a great weekend
xxx


----------



## agila (Apr 1, 2011)

Hello girls...
Just want to give you a quick update... As you probably remember, was meant to have EC on Wed.......
My brother died on Sunday. Can not cope, can't say anything now, with my family and will stay here for as long as I need to. We need each other now. 
Shattered. My heart is broken...


----------



## Barneybandit (Jun 1, 2011)

Agila,

I am so sorry to hear your sad news I really hope you are doing ok. Of course you need to be with  your family right now where you can support each other.   so so sorry

I am moving to the ICSI forum as this thread will be locked soon. I hope to see everyone on there.


----------



## Purple Star (Jun 10, 2011)

Agila, I'm really sorry to hear your news. Please take care of yourself    .

Barneybandit - I shall see you on the ICSI forum.


----------

